# Best lube for threads and o-rings?



## pbs357 (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey guys/gals,

What lube are you all using to maintain threads and o-rings? I understand some lubes can deteriorate the rubber o-rings which obviously I want to avoid. I bought a tube of nyogel, but it seems to make thread movement on my Surefire 6p REALLY slow, especially today when the weather dropped into the 30's (Farenheit). I'm tempted to just wipe off the threads - I could hardly turn the tailcap single handedly. Anything "lighter" I could use that will also protect the rings? Thanks!


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 6, 2007)

I've been using Radio Shack General Purpose lube since I've joined CPF. I'm still on the original tube and all has been well. No o-rings issues at all. I think the tube is $3 or $4.


----------



## SolarMan (Nov 6, 2007)

Which Nyogel?
I use the 779ZC without any issues


----------



## Patriot (Nov 6, 2007)

I use general purpose, clear, silicone grease from Ace Hardware. It seems to work well has the tailcap isn't hard to turn. I haven't used it below 40 degrees yet though.


----------



## z96Cobra (Nov 6, 2007)

I use paintball gun oil. Safe on the o-rings and it is "thin", unlike grease. It also gets behind the selector ring on my U2.

Roger


----------



## ACMarina (Nov 6, 2007)

TIN, what is the catalog number of that lube??


----------



## jcompton (Nov 6, 2007)

Krytox... Check out the link in my sig.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 6, 2007)

ACMarina said:


> TIN, what is the catalog number of that lube??



Part Number 64-2326. On the tube it says Multi-Purpose Lube Gel.


----------



## absinth44 (Nov 6, 2007)

just a thought... im into rc cars.. and its something called green slime(lxsf70)

thats a lubricant for o-rings. perhaps that is usuable.


----------



## Gerhard (Nov 7, 2007)

I had a similar question a while ago, and I have one tip now: There is no need for any of that overpriced stuff. Just go to homedepot and get plumbers grease. It's good for o-rings, and works well at even high temperatures.

2 oz for 2 or 3 bucks.


----------



## jumpstat (Nov 7, 2007)

Nyogel works for me for all my surefire/leef threads. However for Titanium McGizmos, I use the silicone plumbers tape or krytox from the sandwich shop


----------



## brunt_sp (Nov 7, 2007)

I have always used Nyogel 779Z but feel a thinner product would be better. I've got a tube of 760G on its way.


----------



## DrifT3R (Nov 7, 2007)

absinth44 said:


> just a thought... im into rc cars.. and its something called green slime(lxsf70)
> 
> thats a lubricant for o-rings. perhaps that is usuable.



haha, associated green slime.

I'm sure you could use it, after all it makes your shocks really smooth and seals the oil inside them.


----------



## Jenova (Nov 7, 2007)

i used superlube perfect stuff for anything  
just the Multi-Purpose Synthetic Based 
takes the nice sharp noises away when screwing on the caps and also makes it easyer to turn
http://www.super-lube.com


----------



## Hitthespot (Nov 7, 2007)

Jenova said:


> i used superlube perfect stuff for anything
> just the Multi-Purpose Synthetic Based
> takes the nice sharp noises away when screwing on the caps and also makes it easyer to turn
> http://www.super-lube.com


 
I use Superlube also. It is excellent with metal on metal and very good for O rings, but beware using it on "anything" especially plastic. I used it on a 3C plastic Pelican light I have and could not turn the head to turn the light on. I had to clean all of the superlube off and use Silicone grease which solved the problem.


----------



## Gatsby (Nov 7, 2007)

Jenova said:


> i used superlube perfect stuff for anything
> just the Multi-Purpose Synthetic Based
> takes the nice sharp noises away when screwing on the caps and also makes it easyer to turn
> http://www.super-lube.com


 

Same here - I believe it is what Doug (flashlightreviews.com) uses as well IIRC. The thin teflon coating left in the threads really helps with metal/metal twisties.


----------



## Wassernaut (Nov 7, 2007)

My wife bought a jar of no-name generic vaseline (or petroleum jelly) for about .75 cents. I stuck my finger in it and put about four fingers worth in an old film cannister. I put it on all my o-rings with a Q-tip or my finger. It's worked as good or better than any of the high priced products I've used in the past. It looks like my current supply will last 10-20 years. And I barely removed enough from the jar to tell I'd been there. My 0-rings are undamaged, very pliable and my threads are smooth as silk. - Larry


----------



## Gatsby (Nov 7, 2007)

Wassernaut said:


> My wife bought a jar of no-name generic vaseline (or petroleum jelly) for about .75 cents. I stuck my finger in it and put about four fingers worth in an old film cannister. I put it on all my o-rings with a Q-tip or my finger. It's worked as good or better than any of the high priced products I've used in the past. It looks like my current supply will last 10-20 years. And I barely removed enough from the jar to tell I'd been there. My 0-rings are undamaged, very pliable and my threads are smooth as silk. - Larry


 
Won't petroleum based products eventually erode the o-rings? IIRC that is a big don't when it comes to lube - but perhaps it is a tale?


----------



## DM51 (Nov 7, 2007)

Gatsby said:


> Won't petroleum based products eventually erode the o-rings?


Yes




Gatsby said:


> IIRC that is a big don't when it comes to lube


Correct




Gatsby said:


> but perhaps it is a tale?


No


----------



## Gatsby (Nov 7, 2007)

DM51 said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Correct
> ...


 
 DM51 provides not only insightful advice (I've relied on his input numerous times for my own questions) but you can always count on succinct advice as well!


----------



## DM51 (Nov 7, 2007)

Lol, thanks Gatsby. On re-reading my post, I suppose it did come across as a little peremptory. 

This is because we get threads identical to this one every few days, and every single time there is someone who pops up to put forward bad advice (vaseline / petroleum-based products) instead of good advice (silicone grease). You were right to point that out.

There are some questions which bear repeating every now and then, such as "which light do you keep in your car?" or "what keychain light?" because new lights come out and people's choices change.

The same is not true of questions about what lube to use on O-rings. The advice has not changed, and it won’t. Every diver knows that. And a simple search would have thrown up the dozens and dozens of threads on this issue, each one pretty much identical to its predecessor.

And it DOES matter to use the right stuff, as in some cases lives depend on O-rings not failing – and fail they eventually will, if people use petroleum-based products on them.


----------



## IcantC (Nov 7, 2007)

I was going to get some Nyogel but purchased some Nanolube from Arnold on here. Seems great so far, it is an oil so no goo .


----------



## Saiga (Nov 8, 2007)

what about z96cobras suggestion of using paintball oil ? it works on those numerous O-rings, and i happen to have some lying around. is this stuff acceptable, or possibly damaging to O-rings?


----------



## richdsu (Nov 8, 2007)

Castrol Red Rubber Grease ------ rubber and silicone friendly!!!

( professionals use this product on rubber oil seals and gaskets because it will not attack rubber).:naughty:


----------



## Alero (Nov 8, 2007)

Would Lithium grease be ok?

Also, I would recommend a product called TX-7 from a company called Polymer Dynamics in Houston, TX.
TX-7 is just freaking amazing. It's really sold as an additive for motor oil, but you can get a small 1 ounce bottle of "gun oil" pretty cheap from them.
It's a 30wt synthetic oil that is absolutely saturated with TFE Teflon (not the black PTFE stuff you're probably imagining like in Slick 50). It look just like vaseline and it VERY thick. It looks like melted vaseline when you pour it out. Put some on your finger and it will be slick for quite a while.
It also keeps rubber seals supple and is good for old dried out rubber.

And no, I don't work for them!


----------



## qadsan (Nov 8, 2007)

Gatsby said:


> Won't petroleum based products eventually erode the o-rings? IIRC that is a big don't when it comes to lube - but perhaps it is a tale?


 
It depends on the material the o-ring is made from. For instance, o-rings made from Ethylene Propylene (EPDM) are not recommended for use with petroleum based products where as o-rings made from Nitrile (Buena-N) or type A Fluorocarbon (Viton) 'are' in fact recommended for use with petroleum based products. Generally, it's the o-rings that are made from more expensive materials that are compatible with petroleum based products. If you know what you're o-rings are made from, then you'll know what chemicals are compatible with them.

If you're a member of efunda, you can check out material compatibility quite easily, including o-ring materials that are compatible with petroleum based products including greases, hydraulic oils and lubricating oils. You can also choose your o-ring material and it will provide you with the chemical its compatible with. If you're not a member, the following link may not work for you...

http://www.efunda.com/DesignStandards/oring/oring_chemical.cfm?SM=none&SC=Grease, Petroleum Base

You can also google o-ring compatibility and I'm sure you'll find plenty of compatibility charts if you want more info on this topic.


----------



## Bror Jace (Nov 8, 2007)

I also play paintball ... and no paintball gun oil I've ever seen or used is good for o-rings. Grease works better on o-rings ... stays in place longer.

Lubing switches? That's a bit different and a gun oil might be OK for penetrating small places you can't get to with a greased fingertip or a swab.

I used to use white lithium grease on all my o-rings on my paintball tanks ... both CO2 and High Pressure Air (HPA). In my 10 years of paintball I've gone through about 2-3 o-rings ... while buddies of mine would go through o-rings in a single day. What did they use on their o-rings? Gun oil.

White lithium grease works OK ... but there's better stuff out there ... stuff that's more stable and resists water better (lithium is a soap and will eventually wash out of wet applications). Avoid the stuff in spray cans ... as they may add a solvent to the formula.

Now I use Leslies' o-ring lubricant with Krytox. Cheap, slippery enough to get the job done and very, very stable. 

http://www.lesliespool.com/shopping...temID=8728&itemType=PRODUCT&RS=1&keyword=lube


----------



## gravityz (Nov 9, 2007)

i used transparent silicone grease on my fenix and the o-rings seem to hold(not expanding)

i also have a can of silicone spray from the same vendor but these items are definately different

while the silicone grease is greasy(sorry) the silicone spray more looks like liquid vaseline.

so yes these items are different


----------



## ASG (Nov 9, 2007)

I use dielectric grease. You can get it at most auto parts stores or radio shack and is made for electric connections. Works fine from what I have seen.

ASG


----------



## Mother (Mar 13, 2010)

+1 for Plumbers grease. Been using it on rubber o rings for decades. nice and slickery at high and low low temps. doesn't break down the o ring and comes in a little white container about the size of a half dollar at home depot for a couple of bucks. Fits right in the pocket. :thumbsup:


----------



## rayman (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm using this lube. Really like it, works great with all my lights. Especially with the piston drive of my EX10, with this lube the piston works really smooth.

rayman


----------



## DM51 (Mar 13, 2010)

There was no point in bumping this old thread. The lube sticky thread is here. This one is closed.


----------

